# And Just Like That...



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

*POOF* Weekend Gone!

Got lots of cutting done, but very little sanding done, so things are sitting around the workshop waiting for sandpaper. Working on Easter items/decorations. Found an egg holder on a 3D printer site, and had to see if it was do-able. It was! Gonna make a few more, I think. I sized them to take XL eggs, and we currently have Jumbo, so they don't fit so well, but-hey. The pattern works and I can make them with one-by's. Most of the Easter decorations I'm making is using up old wood that I won't use for my signs.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

those are cute..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Pretty neat Barb. I haven’t actually seen that done before . You’ve been a busy lady


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I like those too. You're gonna have to color some eggs.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

cute bunnies


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

TenGees said:


> I like those too. You're gonna have to color some eggs.


Gonna get some plastic eggs and use them for decorations, Paul.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Pretty neat Barb. I haven’t actually seen that done before . You’ve been a busy lady


Thanks, Rick. I also made an amazing discovery Sunday; I found a way to make my transferring of patterns even quicker. I almost had Ken get the camera together and post a new video. I still use my wintergreen oil, but found a quicker way to get the pattern to adhere to the wood with (what seemed like) less work (so it seemed, anyway.)


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

WOW...! You sure are getting a lot out of your "she-shed"...

Very nice pieces...they should go very fast. Good luck with 'em...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are diabolically cute bunnies. 

BTW, I stopped using ordinary sandpaper some time ago. Switched to 3M sanding sheets, which have a flexible translucent backing, not paper, and it sands far faster than anything else I've ever used. And if you twist it a bit, the sawdust falls out, so it lasts forever. I think 3M still makes it, here's a picture. I use it on picture frames and it takes a fraction of the time to finish sand than the paper type. It is expensive compared to plaper, but outlasts and out sands paper.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Those are just too cute, your outdoing yourself,LOL
Herb


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Eggxtraordinary!! and great use of scraps. Happy Easter!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Look forward to a description of the “transfer” process. 

Great looking rabbits as well.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

It is Easter so use Chocolate eggs. N


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> I also made an amazing discovery Sunday; I found a way to make my transferring of patterns even quicker. I almost had Ken get the camera together and post a new video. I still use my wintergreen oil, but found a quicker way to get the pattern to adhere to the wood with (what seemed like) less work (so it seemed, anyway.)


So what is it?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

neville9999 said:


> It is Easter so use Chocolate eggs. N


great idea...
or a decorated Easter egg...


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Stick486 said:


> neville9999 said:
> 
> 
> > It is Easter so use Chocolate eggs. N
> ...


Faberge eggs? Naw, that might bust the budget.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ranman said:


> Faberge eggs? Naw, that might bust the budget.



*
crystal??? *


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Day purdy.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Eggstraterrestrial?


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Those are just too cute, you're outdoing yourself,LOL
> Herb


lol Thanks Herb. Just trying to get stock to sell at a table or around the office here. I have an order for one of the bear phone holders, and everyone loved the puppy with his tilted head. (Brought that one to work.

Tried to get out to the shop last night after work, but by the time I got done cooking supper, I was too pooped to pop. Didn't even work on the pieces in the house that need to be stained/colored. Bums me out to have them just sitting there. I hope Ken will sand on the ones that need the edges smoothed today.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

neville9999 said:


> It is Easter so use Chocolate eggs. N


Cadbury!!! I could use chocolate eggs, but Ken would have them eaten before the week is out, then all I would have is a bunch of empty bunnies :lol: I'd be spending a fortune just trying to keep my Easter Decorations filled! LOL


----------

